# SNUGGIE!



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

IM IN A SNUGGIE!!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

that was great! I have a snuggie  I use it as a blanket at night not with the arms but I am odd..i dont sleep under blankets it freaks me out i get terrified i will be trapped in blankets. So far this is the only blanket I dont freak out in


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

HHAHAHA i gotta have the down comforters.... nice and heavy but nice and light.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hahahaha I love the tightie whities!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

okay this thread is showing some of my oddness..thanks dan . i cant handle the smell of down..even in stores if i smell it i have to walk away or hold my breath. now the immitation down i am okay with


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> that was great! I have a snuggie  I use it as a blanket at night not with the arms but I am odd..i dont sleep under blankets it freaks me out i get terrified i will be trapped in blankets. So far this is the only blanket I dont freak out in


You're like my nemesis, I have to sleep under a blanket, or I get freaked out something will fall on me. So if its hot I have to turn up the AC, and use a blanket, it used to piss my stepfather off so bad, he would always come in my room and turn off the AC.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

my bed always looks not slept in because i sleep ontop of my blankets..until i started using the snuggie as a blanket i would lay in bed with my husbands sweats during the winter and i leave all my windows open even when it was down to the mid 30s. i cant be hot or i cant sleep. i guess i am seriously odd about sleeping.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I cant sleep when im not tired....


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't sleep if I'm hot either, I can only sleep if I'm breathing cold air.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL.... weirdos


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL! great video


----------

